# L245DT dumping oil out of breather



## donmopar (Sep 27, 2008)

I am freeking out right now I just spent a couple of hundred bucks putting a joystick loader control vavle. I started it up and noticed that it was not moving so I cranked up the pressure and sure enough it started moving etc. I look down and see a little oil and think it was from me checking the oil and I might not have got it in tight so I put it in and check it and the oil level is kind of high but I think it is just from not being level well I drive it around and notice where the oil is comming from. It is the breather and at about 1,800 rpm it just pours out what could be wrong. Is it a fuel problem or is it a bad hydraulic pump pumping into the crankcase


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure I am following you exactly. Are you talking about the breather tube on the left side of the transmission case under the seat or the crank case breather tube on the engine?


----------



## donmopar (Sep 27, 2008)

the engine breather tube is dripping out oil and the crankcase is over full


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

The only way (I know of) for hydraulic oil to integrate with engine oil is IF the hydraulic pump seal has failed. 

Although the pump produces very high pressures…the seal, at the pump front doesn’t. It’s soul purpose is to prevent hydraulic oil from weeping into the timing case cover, and if it fails, the fluid bypasses the pump and fills the crankcase. 

It will be necessary to remove the pump and replace the seal before you continue to run the tractor (or the engine oil pump will continue to agitate the fluid mix). Drain and examine the engine oil. If it’s ‘Milky’ than it’s most probably the pump seal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Pull the dipstick out when the engine is warm and smell the oil on it. Does it have a heavy, strong, diesel fuel smell to it? What does the oil look like on the dipstick? Is is thick and black or is it lumping and milky colored?


----------

